# Another Hobie Power Skiff



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I'm one of the few members of the forum up here on Choctawhatchee bay... I've been lurking this site for three years and finally did enough research and had enough luck to pick up this 1989 Power Skiff.  Last owner had her for 12 years and pretty much exclusively used her in fresh water, garage kept.  2003 Suzuki 50 four stroke with 150 hours, 2004 venture trailer.  I'm having a few nicks in the keel fixed now as well as bottom paint.  Expect a poling platform, front casting deck and livewell setup soon.  Can't wait to get her on the water!





































-Ken


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice find! Any thoughts on a jack plate?


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Indeed, but not all that necessary in my fishery; not too many vast flats to go over. A minn kota with ipilot would probably be a better investment up here, but I'd replace the deck first...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Whats wrong with the existing front casting deck? There are ways to mount a quick release, bow mount trolling motor on that boat. Bow rails gonna have to go tho.. You could probably get a pretty penny for it if its in good shape


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the casting deck, perhaps I should have said "platform"; I would put a yeti up there with some seadeck on it but it would interfere with access to the anchor locker. I'm on the fence about the bow rail, I need to get out in some rough water to see how often it gets used, it's in great condition.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh and you were right Royce, the deck has some delamination going on all over the aft deck, I think I'm going to cut and resin a piece of plywood and overlay the area until I figure out if I love the boat enough to drop the coin on pulling the deck out and reglassing it (I know very little about doing the work so I'd have to pay   )


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Stop!! Dont do that. Well, not yet. On mine, i located the delam spot, drilled a bunch of holes thru the first layer of glass to where it goes to foam, then bought some cartridges of west system 610 thickened epoxy. They are just like a tube of silicone that u use with a caulking gun, and it premixes at the nozzle. Go ahead and pump a whole bunch of that stuff into the holes you drilled and then set a bunch of bricks on top, or anything heavy, and wait till it dries. That stuff works miracles, and its only like $20 a cartridge. Just make sure you dont bond your weights to the deck when epoxy squeezes out of the holes


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice buy witht the Hobie. I have been looking for one myself. BTW, I live in Navarre, so now you know another panhandle microskiff lover. Again, congrats on the new skiff!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

cut - I was actually wondering if I could do something like that with the epoxy, I had no idea what goop I would use though, I do believe I'll try it.

spectre - Thanks for the compliments, I'm AF as well over on Eglin, my bro lives out that way in Navarre. Also, I found it using 'search tempest', it searches craigslist all over the US for your search terms.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

great looking skiff -congrats on that one 

-a


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I really like the look on these boats. I am in the Panhandle as well. I live in Panama City.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm going out of town for awhile so I dropped the skiff off for some more fiberglass work.  After the rain we got a couple weeks ago I took the boat to the ramp and when I pulled the plug untold amounts of water came out, and my fiberglass guy George showed me my transom needed some work, soooo, I'm having him remove the whole deck to strengthen it from the inside out, plus refoaming.  He'll also be rebuilding the transom and he's looking into installing a below the deck poly fuel tank.  I've got someone fabricating something special at the aluminum shop as well, more to come  :


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ohhhhh you better post pics of this!!!!!!!!, i know where you live!! ;D


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

> Ohhhhh you better post pics of this!!!!!!!!, i know where you live!! ;D


X2! ;D


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Pics are sure to come, my glass guy said he'd send updates to me to make sure I'm cool with what he's doing.  It's going to be a PITA orchestrating this while I'm away.  The secret project... well you'll just have to wait


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, looks like the skiff is a little rougher than at first expected, at least I'll know it's right when she's done.  Pics as promised.  And yes, 18 gal. tank is going in under the deck ala cutrunner.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Words from George:

Hi Ken,
Attached you will find four pictures of your transom which was totally rotten, which we expected. I'll be replacing the transom with cossa board, which is a high density foam board, that doesn't rot. The decking can be repaired from the inside when I cut the fuel tank access. I am going to put in a couple of bulk heads to strengthen the aft deck which will make the gas tank area a sealed compartment. I have located an eighteen gallon fuel tank which I can fit without too much modification to the existing hull.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Balsa transom, just like mine...


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Transom went back together well, it feels like tapping on smooth concrete, no knock at all. Deck didn't need too much repair and now I have a 18 gal underdeck tank in a sealed compartment  He also replaced the very clogged center drain tube with a larger one and said all the foam was fine.

I'll be listing my OEM center console for sale once I figure a price and get dimensions and pictures.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the rebuild with the completed transom and the fuel tank install.  Now she's all buttoned up and in the aluminum shop getting some "modifications." I should have her back ready to be wired up on around the 6th.  I went ahead and got a standard size brass drain plug installed while the transom was off, the plastic one was practically irreplaceable and cheap feeling anyway.  Eventually I'll get some paint on her.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I just noticed you got a rope rubrail, way different than mine..
Hows it running?


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Won't know until I get it back from the aluminum shop around the 6th, then I have to wire everything up. I need an engine service too because the previous owner "did all his own maintenance." The motor has run like a top every time I've taken her out, which is exactly 3 times. I'm eager to see how she handles with the weight redistribution.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I hear ya, im itchin to take mine out.. As long as i have it ready for lobster season and the mullet run thats all i care about


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like you have made some good progress. Thanks for the good deal on the cooler seat. It will work good in my little skiff. I may have it powder coated and get a new cooler when I get a new boat. Give me a shout if you need to fill a seat on your boat when it is done or if you just need some help. Thanks again.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks spectre, I neglected to take final pics of the glass work when that was finished. I pretty much have exactly the same fuel tank hatch configuration as cut runner, big rectangle siliconed in resting on tabs, mine is also screwed down. Hopefully I'll get her back next Friday, wire her up Saturday and take the wife out for a spin on that Sunday. I just ordered over $200 of new electrical supplies and tools, and another $384 on an open-box Humminbird 597ci, which is a screaming deal. This has turned into a majorly expensive project but it's going to turn heads everywhere and will be a capable boat anywhere in the world that I might have to PCS to. I'm pretty envious of cut runner though, I'm pretty sure he's still under $2500 total on his and it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol thanks but im pretty sure i blew that $2500 thing away by now, after the hundreds of $50 at a time west marine trips i would be Skrewed if i didnt get such a good deal on everything bc of my job. I throw away every reciept i get once im sure everything fits and works cuz i dont wanna know how much im spending lol


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

*Check it*

Big update, the skiff is back from the aluminum shop and I spent all day working on her.  I took these pictures before I started, now the rail is gone and most of the bimini hardware is removed. I never knew screws could ever get so stuck in fiberglass, had to drill out 5 of them. 

Also did most of the difficult wire running including the transducer which was a PITA, at least I had pull-thru's in place before I started, but I still needed to get the ol' coat hanger out for a couple things.  

I had to order a Suzuki binnacle control box/key and that won't be in until next week some time.  Hopefully I'll have everything else done before that arrives so I can be on the water next weekend.  Still need to fill all the holes around the gunwales and in the deck where the previous seat/CC were, go to WM and get loads of hardware and terminals, crimp 'em all up, spray 'em all down with contact cleaner and corrosion inhibitor and tie down the battery, that's about it.  

I'm thinking about painting the insides with Interlux Interdeck, anyone had any experience?

There's enough room underneath for my 65qt yeti, the battery box and some room left over for another small cooler, or a subwoofer, or tackle storage, haven't made up my mind...

Ideas about mounting my 21' Stiffy (huh-huh) are more than welcome, and if anyone has a poling platform for sale that would fit this little beast please let me know.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

And thanks to BREEZE FABRICATORS in Gulf Breeze FL for making this rig possible!!!


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks sick man! Boat is turning out very nice.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Spectre!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks awesome man! I am a fan of the tower style consoles.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy $hizz thats sick! I wanted to do that to mine originally..
Did you say you took the bow rail off?


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yep, bow rail is gone, I'll be filling the holes this week sometime.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Some northerners on stripersonline think I'm nuts for standing that high on a skiff


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I took the Hobie out for the first time today, I have a couple concerns:

1. Prop: I hit 26mph with a tail wind, lame.  Min WOT on the motor is 5500 and I was at around 5300, so I'm under proped for sure, so now I'm wondering if I should go with a 15 or 17 pitch.  Here are the numbers: 2.27 ratio, 5500-6500 WOT range, currently have a 13 pitch OEM Suzy prop doing 26mph at 5300rpm.  I want balance, not top speed, so I'm leaning towards 15.  Let me know if I don't know what I'm talking about.

2.  This is something I observed before I put the tower on so lets set aside center of gravity a little bit.  when I'm in a chop or when there's a significant wind (usually hand in hand of course), the boat will be fine one second then it will kind of "dig in" on one side or the other.  Either I throttle back or drastically shift weight to the other side and it fixes it but that's annoying.  Also, it's an exponential effect.  I let it go just to see if the boat corrected itself a few times and NOPE, almost fell off the tower every time.  So, kill switch is mandatory obviously.  I know this is a pretty legendary hull so what gives?  Could it be the rough bottom paint?  Do I need trim tabs?  Is that the way it goes with hulls this narrow?  Is the torque from the 13 pitch prop making a difference (it kinda favors a right handed list but it might have been the conditions)?  

Over the flats it's awesome, pretty shallow draft, stable enough.  The quiet motor and tower are going to make this a flounder gigging _machine_.  I was chasing rays around like it was nothing, I could see everything.  The tower is also good for one man fishing.  All your controls, finder, GPS and casting platform are the same place, and yes, the maiden voyage produced a nice little spanish mackerel    Caught in about 1.5 feet on a surface plug, released back to the bay.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I've had the HPS out two more times and I think I'm getting the hang of it. I need to shift a bit more weight to the back and everything will be fine with the handling. not too much I can do about speed without a set-back jackplate, maybe a better prop but keep the 13 pitch. A floatation bracket with a jackplate would help a lot but I'm not sinking another 3K into this little guy.

My partner in crime Greg and I went out Monday morning to find plenty of pinfish in the trap. We also played around with his cast net and scored some spanish sardines, which is good because that's what the trout were smashing, and a mullet. Most of the fish came on topwater though. 1 ladyfish, 1 hardhead (been ages since I got one of those, had a lucky streak), 1 bluefish, 1 undersize trout, 2 pretty damn decent trout, not gators but FAT, and a just undersize red. All released except the chum worthy ones. The day before I took the wife out just to blast around and got a baby trout, so three days out, three days of fish, off to a good start.

I need to get pics up of the completed configuration but I have to serve the USAF for the next couple weeks on the road first


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahh that reminds me!, i hope i dont catch some trash fish for the first fish in the boat :'(
Your off to a good start.
Maybe i'll head one mile offshore and make a sailfish the first fish of the boat 

Just rubbin it in a little ken, sorry. Jk

All jokes aside, your doing quite well ;D


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Har har. It's ok, I know you're just jealous of someone who's actually RUN a HPS  Gimme your poling platform!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, and I just purchased a pole spear, so I'll be getting into spearing a bit; sick of seeing mahi that won't bite get away. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ken, came over to your thread to reply so I wouldn't be hogging on Cutrunner's thread. I have been taking some pics of progress but I have been so busy at work I'm only getting to work on the boat a couple hours a week. Not much has happened worth posting. Been building the center console in the garage a little at a time and have hydraulic steering hoses all over the boat. I need to stop fishing every weekend in a buddy's boat and stay home and work on mine, but the weather has been great and its hard to turn down fishing when the reds are piled up in the marsh. I'll start a thread when I get a little more done. MIKE


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ken, junkin, look for a new post hobie skiff thread in the bragging section!

Haha sorry, had to do it  ;D


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Cut took care of that buddy, post a couple pics! When everything is tore down is the BEST time to take informative pics; pretty boat pics are all over the internet, we need to see the ugly stuff to learn.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Sick!!!

That thing just needs a huge front deck!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

For sure Dave, I can't make up my mind if I want to deck off the front or just get a custom casting platform. I need a poling platform first though, boats are expensive...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yeah.... just seen all that tubing badazz for sure.. 

-a


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> For sure Dave, I can't make up my mind if I want to deck off the front or just get a custom casting platform.  I need a poling platform first though, boats are expensive...


I hear on the $$$! haha

I vote not casting platform only because the boat deck is already small enough. When I fish two or more people out of my boat I like for some one else to come to the front if I see a school. It lets them get in on the action just as fast as me. Plus it makes the boat look less cluttered and bigger.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pull a 75 yeti to the front of the boat and the casting deck size doubles and the weight distribution ends up perfect. The exact formula is 1 case beer, 12 bottles water, 20lbs ice. I promise..... I've worked it out for you!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in the rare condition that I need more weight in the back of the boat, so it's a bit more complicated, but I'll get it figured out. A poling platform will help a bit, we'll see about the foam up front when I get home.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

How is the Hobie coming along Ken?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

U home yet? Any updates?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I'm in the rare condition that I need more weight in the back of the boat, so it's a bit more complicated, but I'll get it figured out.  A poling platform will help a bit, we'll see about the foam up front when I get home.


-i'll go :


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys! Sorry, this is my first day back from the academy. The course was WAY more involved than I thought so I didn't get much fishing time in.

Only updates are: I got the motor serviced and the codes read (clean). I figured out the control problem --> I'm an inexperienced moron. It was all trim the entire time. This boat is SUPER responsive to trim. When I hit the sweet spot she gets up to a solid 30mph and is controllable enough that I can comfortably drift her little butt around and jump wakes. The mini tower is working out GREAT. I can't say enough about it. As a one-man fishing system it is absolutely ridiculous. I can stand in one place and take care of 80% of all fishing/boating operations, and that place happens to be a casting platform with a leaning post AND seat.

I also invested in a Bosche Power Box. It's the perfect little go anywhere radio and it rocks the boat just fine, as well as any other place I want to jam out with no fuss. It runs either on AC from a wall jack or on Bosche drill batteries. Guess I'm a Bosche guy now, I got a drill to match and doubled my batteries. It picks up FM radio 30 miles offshore as well, proven.

I have all the holes filled now and just ordered some 202 solvent and a quart of beige Interdeck to dress her up some. Hopefully that will come in soon enough so I can paint her before I leave for the Keys on the 20th.

Speaking of the keys, any suggestions on fishing spots down there? I'll be staying on NAS Key West but I'll trailer her all over the place. I'm taking a lot of gear including my tuna/shark setup, inshore/pitch setup, a fishing kite, all my freedive gear and my polespear. I WILL be down there during the special lobster season. I'm basically going down there blind so any help will be greatly appreciated. I should probably post this in the appropriate forum as well...


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Ken - 

That sounds in line with what I have experienced with my HPS + 2smoke 48 Johnny, not positive but I think the prop is 12x15 (& pretty beat up!). I am seeing 33 at the top end, about 5300RPM. No power TnT, but if I put the pin in the middle slot, which looks as if it would pick up the bow a little, she goes fastest and you can feel a little smooth slide in tight turns, really tight turns the prop starts to breathe. Next hole forward for the pin (towards transom) drops the bow a bit, she loses about 2mph off the top end, but corners on rails with no slide and no cavitation ventilation no matter how tight you turn. You can run downwind/swell in 2'+ and somewhere over 30mph gusts with hardly any steering input at all.

I need a hole for the pin between those two...


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

I want a Hydro-dynamics 6" setback/jack plate so flippin' bad... I'm sure I'd gain another 5mph. That, coupled with a powertech prop. Both companies are in Shreveport; I'm tempted to take the skiff up there and have those guys do a tune-up for me. I bet they could take me to 40mph together. 

Mine does the same in tight turns when I lose speed, prop cavitation. If it was 6 inches back I don't think there would be a problem. All my passengers dig the drifting, though


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im betting a 70 with power trim will get you guys to 40 mph as well  ;D


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ken, I've got the Hydro-Dynamics 6" on mine and I can promise you will love it. And those guys are top notch when it comes to customer service if you have a problem. If you want to jaw re: their plates give me a call (31eight) five 1 two-2k. Mike


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, she's finally done (for now).  I painted the decks with Interlux Interdeck in sand color; it took two qts in case someone wants to do this.  It was pretty easy, just time consuming.  I hardly know anything about painting, especially with advanced high-durability paints like this, and it went on with a poly-roller and brush just fine without buying the very expensive thinner recommended for this product, although that would have made it go on a little cleaner, but I'm happy.  I also finally got my anchor pin and push pole mounted thanks to anytide, who whipped up a custom bracket to keep the pole from bending so much.  

So that's about it, I've been fishing the flats here with her and yesterday we spent the day in the gulf looking for kings (Destin fishing rodeo this month).  The passenger tends to get wet when we're in the slop, wish these skiffs had a little more flare or a spray rail.  I'll tell you what though, I haven't had a wave come over the bow yet.  Every time I go out I find a wave that drops out on me and I'm like "here it comes!" but nope, the nose just corks right up.  The boat is a little tippy but being able to cut through chop is more valuable to me up here on my big open bay.  My DF50 is 320lbs, which is a little too heavy, I can jump on the back corner and take on a small splash of water (that's WITH a yeti 65 and 40lbs of ice in the back, not underneath the tower).  With the scuppers plugged my solution is to pop the rear hatch and let it drain to the bilge to blow out.  I'm thinking seriously about making a small live well that circulates via the scuppers.  Right now I'm just using an aerator bucket, which is nasty with all the foam buildup.

Handling is great and I haven't gotten thrown off the tower yet!  I can hit 30mph with a breeze to my back now that I know how effective trim can be.  I still want a jack plate but that will have to wait.

Blah blah blah, here are a couple pics:


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome! Boats looking better and better everytime i see it. Congrats

Ps dang that motor is heavy?!?!?!
320lbs? 
My 70 is 250lb. Yes i know its a 2 stroke but dayum.
The new suzuki 60 is around 260lbs if i believe..
Ive been eyen one ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that bhote is cool.....


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup, 320 wet I do believe, that was light for a 4 stroke 50 in 2003. 260 plus 10hp would be a dream come true.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

And thanks for the compliments you guys! Going for a 40lb tournament king tomorrow, wish me luck


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the invite.......good luck


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually, I do need a partner after this Saturday for the entire month, anyone in my area from this forum is eligible for a slot!  My long time team mate Greg got orders and is leaving for Utah


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Yup, 320 wet I do believe, that was light for a 4 stroke 50 in 2003.  260 plus 10hp would be a dream come true.


260 plus 20hp would be a dream come true
Fixed it fer ya. Lol


Good luck in the tourney!!
Sorry bout your buddie.

Remember, the smallest rod on the boat left in the rodholder always catches the biggest fish!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

"Remember, the smallest rod on the boat left in the rodholder always catches the biggest fish!"

Dude, there is truth in that statement. My first smoker king (31.7 I believe) was hauled in on a Curado 300 and a bass rod. We had a hardtail under a popping cork just swimmin around and SLAMMO! About 10 times around the 19' Cape Horn and the gaff was set; I've been hooked ever since. That king helped us win the Eglin AFB first annual tournament... over a very disgruntled, recently USAF retired charter captain ;D

Fishing today sucked; had a nice blackfin (my first) to the boat when a series of unfortunate events took place and the line snapped (I don't feel like chronicling the ordeal). Despair for the next 2 hours, a decent shark, then nothing for the rest of the day. Better luck tomorrow, it's shark saturday ($250 for heaviest), so I'll be bringing the chum and my 50VSX/acid wrapped Super Seeker 2x4 combo 

And yeah, I normally stay away from public math...


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That thing is sweet!  Nice job.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Salty!


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you still have your original console? And the flip flop cooler seat? If so, I am interested in them


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Console and cooler seat got snatched up pretty quick after the build. I do have the bow rail though.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

How much do you have in that center console if you don't mind me asking? I love that look and have often thought of putting one in my own 18ft tri hull glastron.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

How much did you pay to have the transom redone? I'm looking into getting one of these and this seems to be a common problem and one that I'm not really comfortable with fixing on my own.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ken might answer but he hasn't been on here in a while.
the cost to redo a transom can range differently depending on quality of work and products used.
if you wanted it done 1000% correct and used penske board and west system epoxy its not going to be "cheap". The foam itself is about $300 a sheet, and your probably going to have at least another $300 in epoxy, hardner and glass, then add all the other stuff, rollers, tape, sandpaper, labor and paint plus engine removal and 're installation about $1500 would be cheap, but likely more than that.
now if they used wood again and polyester (I would advise against it, but if sealed properly it will last at least 10 years) I wouldnt pay more than $1000
but shop around, seems glass guys make up prices as they go, but remember, cheapest is certainly not the one to go with...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

But I will add, just because the transom is balsa doesn't automatically mean its bad. My hull is an 85 and my original transom is in excellent shape. I know because I ripped half the transom skin off when I left my ladder down on accident. And I have a 70 on the transom and not a SINGLE flex or stress crack on the transom or the whole boat for that matter. What matters most is if the previous owners properly sealed anything that is mounted to the transom


----------

